# Icd10 pcs



## tonnch (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi!
Need help, please!  I've had several certified coders look at this and disagree on Approach.  Some said percutaneous, some open, and even some External.

Incision and drainage: The right breast has area of maximal fluctuance prepped with Betadine with 1% Xylocaine with epinephrine local anesthetic incision is made with an 11 scalpel draining moderate amount of pus iodoform dressing pack is placed sterile dressings applied patient tolerated procedure well.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 13, 2015)

Whoever said external is way off. External would be procedures either performed through an orifice such as mouth, nose or By using external force (ie not cutting the skin) such as Closed reduction of a fracture


How deep was the abscess? I'm thinking percutaneous if its a small excision

This link may help it explains all kinds of approaches in I10

http://library.ahima.org/xpedio/groups/public/documents/ahima/bok1_044956.hcsp?dDocName=bok1_044956


----------



## tonnch (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi!  CodingKing,
Thank you for your help.  When I put the information into the 3M coding software, ICD9 procedure comes up as 850 Mastotomy, then when I pull up the translation there are no ICD10 coding choices that say percutaneous, they all say open.  This is where my uncertainty lies.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 14, 2015)

I found multiple codes in the GEMS and I see multiple appropaches

Breast Right 0H9T00Z ‑ 0H9TXZZ
Breast Left 0H9U00Z ‑ 0H9UXZZ    	
Breast Bilateral 0H9V00Z - 0H9VXZZ

Example for breast right


Code(s)	 	Description	Icons
0H9T00Z  	 	Drainage of Right Breast with Drainage Device, Open Approach	
0H9T0ZX  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, Open Approach, Diagnostic	
0H9T0ZZ  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, Open Approach	
0H9T30Z  	 	Drainage of Right Breast with Drainage Device, Perc Approach	
0H9T3ZX  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, Percutaneous Approach, Diagnostic	
0H9T3ZZ  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, Percutaneous Approach	
0H9T70Z  	 	Drainage of Right Breast with Drainage Device, Via Opening	
0H9T7ZX  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, Via Opening, Diagn	Changed Code for 2012
0H9T7ZZ  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, Via Natural or Artificial Opening	
0H9T80Z  	 	Drainage of Right Breast with Drainage Device, Endo	
0H9T8ZX  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, Endo, Diagn	Changed Code for 2012
0H9T8ZZ  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, Endo	
0H9TX0Z  	 	Drainage of Right Breast with Drain Dev, Extern Approach	
0H9TXZX  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, External Approach, Diagnostic	
0H9TXZZ  	 	Drainage of Right Breast, External Approach


----------

